# I Was In The Market For Red Wolf Fish



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

So yesterday I went to my LFS knowing they had E. Erythrinus For sale, upon looking around I saw two wolf fish I have never seen before in the back rack where they keep most of the predatory oddballs. One of the employees saw that I was showing interest in the pair and threw me an offer of both for $40; I was meeting up with a friend that day who had agreed to get the red wolf as an early christmas present, after showing him the other mystery wolves we had decided to go for the deal instead. Upon doing a ton of research and comparing photos I've concluded that both were from the Hoplerythrinus family, one appears to be a juvenile H. Unitaeniatus or gold trahira the other very closely resembling a photo I had found online. I am above satisfied with the pick up and have decided to keep both.

The friend that bought them for me is also a member of this forum thanks again RuthlessCarnage!

























the first photo is of the H. Unitaeniatus

The second is of the H. Sp.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres some body shots of the Sp.

















Pics Taken with the iPhone 3G S, so not the best quality..

This is the pic I found online I compared the second one to.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

You're


----------



## vamptrev (May 26, 2007)

great lookin wolves

these are often mixed in w batches of red wolves

great find!!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

vamptrev said:


> great lookin wolves
> 
> these are often mixed in w batches of red wolves
> 
> great find!!


 Thanks


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Those are awesome wolf fish! I miss mine dearly. These are with out a doubt the most fasinating fish I've ever owned. They take ambush predator to a whole new level.


----------

